# Donation?!?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Have anyone donated to GTAA before? 

My thought of increasing donation:...

I think GTAA should go public and sell shares, and I think this will generate a lot of income to the site? 

It makes people believe that they own a part of GTAA? something like that?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hmm.. Well.. I've donated my time, efforts/cash for m & G 's

I've donated my own cash for the odd POTM Prizes.

I've also accepted some items for prizes, people have brought food and donate their knowledge. 

People have approached me about being able to donate to the site since they realize this place is 100% free. Would be nice to give a lil back to the guy who keeps the lights and heat on, ya know? :3


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Hmm.. Well.. I've donated my time, efforts/cash for m & G 's
> 
> I've donated my own cash for the odd POTM Prizes.
> 
> ...


we should be donating stuff to you Cid for all the efforts. If you need stuff for the POTM let me know. I'm sure we have a few things we can donate


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm sure Wilson and me might be able to donate some goodies for the POTM too, just let us know!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

This really brings up a funny question that's been lingering in my mind.
Is the donation tax deductible? LOL. and if so, is the minimun for a tax receipt $20???!
Sorry, just weird question floating in my head ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Only if GTAA is a registered charity :lol:


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Only if GTAA is a registered charity :lol:


that would be awesome


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

hojimoe said:


> that would be awesome


That would be! So we all won't get taxed so much...


----------

